# Boiled fish head for my dog?



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,does anyone know if this is ok to feed my dogI have been told this may or not be safe,regarding the teeth of the fish head,which are very sharp,and the skull may become brittle and sharp when boiled!The fish in question is a mackarel,which is full of omega 3 oils.I have given my dog the small tinned cans from my local store but there is the salt issue,so i thought about the unsalted way,more natural,some of you may find this (as not very appealing)and would never consider feeding a fish head,but i would like to hear your views 

If i was to remove the teeth before feeding,do you think this may be okr are there other issues i should know?

I personally do not know anyone who has fed fish heads,i would like to know if anyone has,probably not:lol:


----------



## simonsays (Apr 29, 2010)

sorry but ewwwwwww


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Why has it got to the head and not the body part of the fish? Surely there is mostly skull in the head. I would just cook bits of fish for my pets that I would eat myself. I dont know what the others think though.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

lucy963 said:


> Why has it got to the head and not the body part of the fish? Surely there is mostly skull in the head. I would just cook bits of fish for my pets that I would eat myself. I dont know what the others think though.


That's what I was wondering.

Surely you have the body also? I wouldn't worry about the head, and I wouldn't bother cooking the body - simply feed it raw to ensure that the dog is getting all the vital nutrients it needs.

If you absolutely insist on feeding the head, then why not stick it in a food blender to make sure it's nice and smooth, and make a fish head 'soup'?


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I used to give my previous dog mackeral - head, tail the lot, but raw, not cooked.

I used to cut it up into chunks about 3" wide because for some reason he wouldn't attempt to eat it whole, but he loved it.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry but I would not feed my dogs fish heads for fear of them choking and there cant be much fish meat on a head.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> That's what I was wondering.
> 
> Surely you have the body also? I wouldn't worry about the head, and I wouldn't bother cooking the body - simply feed it raw to ensure that the dog is getting all the vital nutrients it needs.
> 
> If you absolutely insist on feeding the head, then why not stick it in a food blender to make sure it's nice and smooth, and make a fish head 'soup'?


YUK :arf: Im just going to have lunch and just read fish head soup:eek6::arf:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I would feed my lot a fish head, but would fed it raw and not cook it.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Plenty of people do so, and I can't see it doing any harm at all.


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

Waitrose do mackerel in spring water


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> That's what I was wondering.
> 
> Surely you have the body also?I wouldn't worry about the head, and I wouldn't bother cooking the body - simply feed it raw to ensure that the dog is getting all the vital nutrients it needs.
> 
> If you absolutely insist on feeding the head, then why not stick it in a food blender to make sure it's nice and smooth, and make a fish head 'soup'?


:lol:the body of the fish has been eaten by me:lol:and it was very nice:thumbup:
This is why i was asking about the head,which is in the freezer at the moment and i am still unsure what to do:some people say feed raw,and others cook it.
I think i will save it for a rainy day,and maybe i will make that fish head soup after all,possibly for myself :laugh:
Thanks to all who replied:thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I feed mackerel raw whole, guts and all it goes down a treat with my lot!


----------



## Boudicca1959 (Aug 5, 2010)

give it in tablet form ..less mess and smell


----------

